

Show HN: Super Hacker News adds one page browsing & keyboard navigation to HN - tumblen

HN has been a destination on the Web for me recently, but I've had trouble really _getting into_ it. I realized that was because there wasn't an intuitive way for me to browse through articles, comments and authors.<p>I started working on a GreaseMonkey script for myself and, as I got into it, decided I would share it with others who may be interested.<p>SuperHN keeps everything on one page and adds keyboard navigation. 'W' and 'S' browse through articles, 'A' and 'D' cycles through an article, its comments and poster. It also makes the front page a bit more readable.<p>You can get Super Hacker News at http://superhackernews.com<p>Would love all of your feedback!<p>Note: It only seems to be working in Firefox right now; I haven't found a suitable way to load jQuery in Chrome. Any thoughts?
======
tumblen
Clickable link: <http://superhackernews.com>

------
shadowz
I'm loving your plugin. I like how I can just use keyboard navigation now!

~~~
tumblen
Thanks, glad you like it!

